# WLAN geht plötzlich nicht mehr



## frankenstein007 (31. März 2008)

Bisher hat mein WLAN eigentlich immer problemlos funktioniert, aber seit kurzem kann mein Notebook keine Verbindung mehr herstellen. Eigentlich verbindet sich mein Notebook automatisch, sobald ich den WLAN-Knopf Drücke. Aber seit heute geht das irgendwie nicht mehr. 
Bei den Drahtlosen Netzwerkverbindungen sieht das dann so aus:





Und da liegt schon das Problem: Eigentlich sollte sich das ja automatisch verbinden, tut es aber nicht. Und wenn ich manuell verbinde, klappt das auch nicht. Bzw. da geschieht gar nichts. Es wird dann eine Halbe Ewigkeit angezeigt "Warten auf das Netzwerk" und dann verschwindet das Fenster irgendwann wieder ohne dass etwas nennenswertes passiertt ist. Wenn ich auf reparieren geklickt habe, konnte folgende Aktiion nicht ausgeführt werden:
"Verbindungsherstellung mit dem Drahtlosnetzwerk"

Was ich schon gemacht habe: 
- Treiber aktualisiert
- Router neu gestartet
- PC neu gestartet
- vereinzelte Einstellungen überprüft

Falls wer weitere Daten braucht, einfach melden. Das was nicht funktionierte mit dem WLAN ist auch schon vorgekomme, jedoch konnte ich es bis anhin immer selber wiederherstellen. Dieses Mal krieg ich es aber einfach nicht hin. Freue mich, wenn mir wer helfen kann.

gruss frankenstein


----------



## MasterJM (31. März 2008)

Gehen denn andere PCs mit dem Wlan?
Gibt es andere Wlan Netze in der Umgebung - gleicher Channel, die stören?

Guck dir mal die Einstellungen im Router an, schreib sie dir auf.
Lösch die ganze Verbindung / das Wlan in Windows und trage es neu ein.
Wenn du nicht Windows zum Verbinden nutzt, sondern ein Tool des Adapters,
musst du natürlich dort die Daten eintragen und Windows mitteilen, das du dieses Tool nutzt
(wenn das Tool selber das nicht eingestellt hat).


----------



## frankenstein007 (31. März 2008)

Es hat keine anderen PC's, welche das WLAN nutzen in meinem Netzwerk. Andere Netze in der Umgebung hats schon ein paar. Ich empfange Signale von 6 Netzwerken. 
Ich war weg mit dem Notebook und hatte mich zwischenzeitlich in einem anderen WLAN eingeloggt. Als ich dann wieder nach Hause kam, funktionierte es nicht mehr. Könnte es etwas damit zu tun haben?


----------



## zerix (31. März 2008)

Empfängst du auch ein Signal von deinem Netzwerk?

MFG

Sascha


----------



## frankenstein007 (31. März 2008)

@ Sascha, wie find ich das heraus?

Vielleicht sollte ich mal kurz erläutern wie das Netzwerk aufgebaut ist:
Es hat einen zentralen Router. Von diesem Router wird das Internet über die Steckdose verbreitet und mithilfe eines Adapters wird dann das Internet an den PC's empfangen. Bei meinem Notebook hab ich statt des Adapters eben ein WLAN. Bei den anderen PC's die im Netzwerk sind und nicht das WLAN nutzen, sondern das normale LAN, funktioniert das Internet problemlos. Von so einem PC schreib ich ja nun auch diese Posts.

gruss frankenstein


----------



## frankenstein007 (2. April 2008)

ok, ich habs doch noch hingekriegt. Es gab anscheinend einen Konflikt bei den Einstellungen mit einem anderen Netzwerk. Ich hab sämtliche WLAN's rausgelöscht und meines neu aufgesetzt. Nun klappt wieder alles wunderbar.

gruss frankenstein


----------



## MasterJM (3. April 2008)

frankenstein007 hat gesagt.:


> ok, ich habs doch noch hingekriegt. Es gab anscheinend einen Konflikt bei den Einstellungen mit einem anderen Netzwerk. Ich hab sämtliche WLAN's rausgelöscht und meines neu aufgesetzt. Nun klappt wieder alles wunderbar.
> 
> gruss frankenstein



Sagte ich ja oben, das ist oft einfach schneller als eine Fehlersuche.


----------

